# Fast eater- bloat prevention suggestions



## shakariah (May 5, 2016)

My nine month old female German Shepherd each too quickly. I have two kongs in bowl to slow her down. Any other suggestions?


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

There are special bowls for fast eaters, with obstructions that make the dog work a bit for their food.


----------



## Irie (Aug 31, 2016)

shakariah said:


> My nine month old female German Shepherd each too quickly. I have two kongs in bowl to slow her down. Any other suggestions?


Feed her during training sessions?

Feed her frozen canned food in a kong.

Use a bowl designed to slow her down.

Have a gastropexy done when you get her spayed.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Add water to the bowl to make the food into a stew or soup. Usually, they then have to lap and can't just gulp it down.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Get a clean cookie sheet and spread out the food on that. They can't eat too much in each bite.so it takes longer to eat and slows them down.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Galathiel said:


> Add water to the bowl to make the food into a stew or soup. Usually, they then have to lap and can't just gulp it down.


I think if there is citric acid in the dog food, this could be an issue. I do believe I read that somewhere.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Galathiel said:


> Add water to the bowl to make the food into a stew or soup. Usually, they then have to lap and can't just gulp it down.


I would be a little worried about adding too much water to their food and causing gastric reactions because of that.


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

There are a lot of slow-feed bowls on the market that divide up the kibble so the dog can't gulp it. We have the flower-patterned bowl from Outward Hound and it's the best I've tried so far. I've also started feeding my fast-eater out of a Kong Wobbler. It only dispenses a small amount of kibble at a time and it takes her several minutes to eat her meal out of the Wobbler.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

A stainless steel muffin tin works well to slow down a fast eater. Takes them much longer to eat from each compartment. I had to use this with one of mine as a young dog but was able to convert him back to a bowl as he matured. Will work with raw or kibble.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

IME, I had found that two feedings a day works best. Less volume of food in the dog's stomach and the dog digests much easier. There are other benefits to feeding twice a day as well. 

If you are feeding kibble, then I would withhold water for a 1/2 hour before and after feeding. I would not wet dry food as it causes the food to expand. The same can happen when a dog is allowed to drink water with a meal, it consumes the dry kibble, drinks water and that causes the food to expand in the stomach. You can see this when a piece of kibble falls into the water bowl and expands. 

In regards to bloat, never feed after any strenuous activity or stressful event. If you exercise your dog then wait at least 2 hours before feeding. If you dog has a stressful or traumatic event, i.e. going to the vet, then wait 2 hours to feed. 

Learn the signs of bloat: dry heaving, uncomfortable look, arched back, restlessness, are some of the early signs. Once the abdomen becomes distended it is a serious medical emergency. I keep GAS-X on hand and if I see any of the early signs I immediately give Gas-X and and monitor the dog. 

Feeding is one aspect in preventing bloat, but management is just as crucial. I do not use elevated food or water bowls. I feed my dogs separately where there is no rush or competition for the food. I also feed raw and I believe it lowers the chance of bloat or at least lessens the risk over dry dog food. Again, no water at meal times with dry food. 

JMO FWIW


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

If you already use a common, stainless steel "no-tip" bowl, you don't need to buy anything else. Just* flip it upside down: *put the kibble in the outer ring after it's flipped over (instead of in the bowl right-side up). No need to buy anything fancy -- this works great. 

This is the kind of bowl that I'm talking about: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B015RNEEZG/ref=twister_B01N1FRBGG?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Pan_GSD (Oct 2, 2016)

my dog used to swallow kibbles when he was young 
so i bought him this
KONG® Slow Feed Puzzle Dog Bowl | Food & Water Bowls | PetSmart
difficult to clean, but it slowed him down

one day i was tired and didn't clean the bowl from a previous meal so i just gave him food on his regular bowl, and he started chewing/biting on his kibble !!
so after using the slow kong bowl for a little less than 2 weeks, he has learned to eat his kibble the proper way

so that product worked for me


i feed him 3 times a day


----------



## CatChandler (Jul 25, 2016)

Gastropexy. It's extremely effective at preventing bloat if you're that worried about it. As Irie said, it can be done during her spay. It only costs a few hundred dollars extra, which is basically nothing when you consider that gastric torsion costs thousands of dollars to treat, and your pet might not live through the episode anyway.

I feed my guys 3 small meals a day- breakfast, lunch, and dinner- and no exercise within one hour of a meal. I feel like that helps reduce their chances of bloat. I like LuvShepherds's idea of a cookie sheet. I put kibble on the floor sometimes and it goes EVERYWHERE.


----------



## CatChandler (Jul 25, 2016)

Magwart said:


> If you already use a common, stainless steel "no-tip" bowl, you don't need to buy anything else. Just* flip it upside down: *put the kibble in the outer ring after it's flipped over (instead of in the bowl right-side up). No need to buy anything fancy -- this works great.
> 
> This is the kind of bowl that I'm talking about: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B015RNEEZG/ref=twister_B01N1FRBGG?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


Oh wow, great idea! I had two of these bowls sitting in my closet after the puppy chewed the rubber ring off the edge.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max used to gulf down the food he seemed to slow down eating after about a year old. We always split their meals morning and evening. everyone eats separate and their food bowls are not elevated. We do have elevated water bowls just for a pre cautionary thing if our Chihuahua hovers around the water bowls they are out of his reach- he has his own. Our new pup gulfs down food to tons of growing I suppose. We were soaking her food with water as per breeder but will not do this now as I am first reading is not good.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Hand feeding worked for my fast eater.

Really like Magwart's idea with the upside down bowl too.


----------



## shakariah (May 5, 2016)

Thanks. Put 2 Kong's in bowl that slowed her down. May try cookie sheet as well.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

llombardo said:


> I think if there is citric acid in the dog food, this could be an issue. I do believe I read that somewhere.


The thing was, if there is citric acid in the food it's best to soak it first to prevent gas release into the stomach.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

CatChandler said:


> Gastropexy. It's extremely effective at preventing bloat if you're that worried about it. As Irie said, it can be done during her spay. It only costs a few hundred dollars extra, which is basically nothing when you consider that gastric torsion costs thousands of dollars to treat, and your pet might not live through the episode anyway.
> .



just be aware that gstropexy does NOTHING to prevent bloat. It does lower the risk of torsion, giving more time to get to the hospital and increases the chances of survival. However, bloat can still happen with the same regularity. And, if medical care isn't gotten quickly, torsion can still happen by the stitches tearing loose. Or the stomach or intestines can simply flip farther down the tract. 

I hate that so many vets and websites tout it as a cure-all for prevention. It's simply an extra safety measure.


----------



## labX (Dec 7, 2016)

The thing that worked.
Raised feeder
A Kong bone so she has to eat around.
Couple of Big baby carrots in the food. 

She always slows down to eat the carrots and a bit clumsy.

So she went from 20 second to around 4 minutes now.


Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## CatChandler (Jul 25, 2016)

Dainerra said:


> just be aware that gstropexy does NOTHING to prevent bloat. It does lower the risk of torsion, giving more time to get to the hospital and increases the chances of survival. However, bloat can still happen with the same regularity. And, if medical care isn't gotten quickly, torsion can still happen by the stitches tearing loose. Or the stomach or intestines can simply flip farther down the tract.
> 
> I hate that so many vets and websites tout it as a cure-all for prevention. It's simply an extra safety measure.


Bloat is not what kills dogs, gastric torsion is. The surgery (as a prophylactic measure, NOT the surgery done when a dog has already experienced torsion) makes gastric torsion extremely unlikely.

From akccfh.org:
Prophylactic gastropexy surgically attaches the stomach to the abdominal wall to prevent twisting. “While some dogs with gastropexy will still bloat, (gastric dilatation), the gastropexy should prevent their stomach from twisting (volvulus) and the need for emergency surgery,” says Dr. Rawlings. “It’s rare, if ever, for gastropexied dogs to have a life-threatening bloat.”

From greatdanereview.com (article by Tracy Powell, DVM)
LET ME BE 100% CLEAR – an elective stomach tack will not prevent bloat, but it will prevent GDV. So, the stomach can still fill with air or food, but it cannot twist on itself. Since bloat often leads to GDV, and bloat has a much better outcome than GDV, when bloat occurs in a tacked Dane it will have a better outcome than an un-tacked Dane.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Things is. All of this, all of these suggestions. Conjecture. Every one. No one knows what causes dogs to bloat. No one knows how to prevent it. 

We all have tips and tricks and we all think in our head, it must work because in 20 years I have never had a dog bloat. And you will then hear someone do the opposite with the exact same results. 

No one knows. Retrospective studies have found a few small percentage correlations. And slowing a dog down is one thing that may be suggested based on this. But while it's nice to try(2 of my dogs have slow feeder bowls), please don't get comfortable thinking you can ever prevent bloat. 

Sorry, happy holidays all!!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Dainerra said:


> The thing was, if there is citric acid in the food it's best to soak it first to prevent gas release into the stomach.


Everything I am seeing says not to add water if it contains citric acid. Citric acid just seems to be not a good ingredient. 

Purdue University has published a paper with some very interesting findings. Their study, which started with 1991 dogs, discovered new findings of an increased risk of bloat for dogs consuming dry foods containing fat among the first four ingredients or dog foods containing citric acid (used as a preservative). "Diet -related risk factors for gastric dilatation -volvulus in dogs of" by Malathi Raghavan


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

llombardo said:


> Everything I am seeing says not to add water if it contains citric acid. Citric acid just seems to be not a good ingredient.
> 
> Purdue University has published a paper with some very interesting findings. Their study, which started with 1991 dogs, discovered new findings of an increased risk of bloat for dogs consuming dry foods containing fat among the first four ingredients or dog foods containing citric acid (used as a preservative). "Diet -related risk factors for gastric dilatation -volvulus in dogs of" by Malathi Raghavan


if you have a food preserved with citric acid, always add water and wait for the kibble to completely stop bubbling. Adding water prevents the chemical reaction from occurring in the stomach. and, of course, you have to wait for the chemical reaction to be complete when you add water to the dish. 

I don't think most foods are preserved with citric acid any longer for this reason


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

CatChandler said:


> Bloat is not what kills dogs, gastric torsion is. The surgery (as a prophylactic measure, NOT the surgery done when a dog has already experienced torsion) makes gastric torsion extremely unlikely.
> 
> From akccfh.org:
> Prophylactic gastropexy surgically attaches the stomach to the abdominal wall to prevent twisting. “While some dogs with gastropexy will still bloat, (gastric dilatation), the gastropexy should prevent their stomach from twisting (volvulus) and the need for emergency surgery,” says Dr. Rawlings. “It’s rare, if ever, for gastropexied dogs to have a life-threatening bloat.”
> ...


actually, this es exactly what I said. It lowers the risk of torsion. it doesn't prevent it entirely. And medical care must still be sought immediately.


----------



## CatChandler (Jul 25, 2016)

Dainerra said:


> actually, this es exactly what I said. It lowers the risk of torsion. it doesn't prevent it entirely. And medical care must still be sought immediately.


No, that's not exactly what you said. Bloat is dangerous because it can lead to torsion. Food bloat without torsion resolves itself in most cases, though yes, you should still go see a vet. Your words gave the impression that torsion is still likely to happen after the gastropexy, when in reality, it is extremely unlikely to happen. It does not just "lower the risk of torsion", it almost always prevents it.


----------



## Pan_GSD (Oct 2, 2016)

gsdsar said:


> Things is. All of this, all of these suggestions. Conjecture. Every one. No one knows what causes dogs to bloat. No one knows how to prevent it.
> 
> We all have tips and tricks and we all think in our head, it must work because in 20 years I have never had a dog bloat. And you will then hear someone do the opposite with the exact same results.
> 
> ...


how REAL and how common are bloats in dogs?
in other words, is there an official statistic on general occurrences of bloat?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Pan_GSD said:


> how REAL and how common are bloats in dogs?
> in other words, is there an official statistic on general occurrences of bloat?


It's real. If you own multiple large-breed dogs over a lifetime, I think the odds make it all too likely. If you have a large group of large-breed dog-owning friends, you'll know people who've either lost or nearly lost one to it. If you know Great Dane owners, you'll probably find their last one died of it.

In rescue, we've had two bloat in foster homes in the past three years. One resolved without surgery (no torsion)--his foster mom dosed him with Gas-X on the way out the door to the vet, and it probably helped. The other needed emergency surgery (torsion), but he lived and recovered. 

If foster parents text me with the symptoms, I always tell them to get to the vet--don't shower, don't eat, just grab your keys and get out the door with the dog. I'd rather have a false alarm and a dog that's alive than "wait and see" (which can be a death sentence with bloat).


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Its a real issue. I can't even hazard a guess as to numbers. 

What's going to save a dogs life is knowing what you are looking for. A fast acting owner, and immediate veterinary care, that's what make a difference. 

I am just a ray of sunshine in this thread.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

This link summarizes some important new research:
https://greatdanegnosis.wordpress.com/2016/03/19/bloat-a-major-breakthrough/

Danes have been studied more than other breeds regarding this issue. These researchers found a _*genetic *_component that makes certain dogs more prone to it. The same researchers are also looking at microbiome anomalies in bloated dogs, to see if that may also be a contributor (i.e., turning the gene on), but they don't yet know if that will pan out.

They also don't yet know whether the genes they identified in Great Danes will be validated in other breeds (Danes have the highest incidence of any breed), but they're now doing commercially available genetic testing for the bloat gene in Danes. This is a HUGE breakthrough for that breed, with potential to crack this mysterious nut open for other breeds in the near future.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

For Pan, who is interested in statistics, the best study of incidence rate overall (all breeds) was probably done in the late 1990s by Purdue, but these numbers are 20 years out of date, and weren't about GSDs:
Bloat (Purdue Study) - The Institute of Canine Biology


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

The torsion is very dangerous and is a real medical emergency. However, even with out the torsion it is my understanding that severe damage can still occur. 

Since this topic is about bloat and torsion, "tanking" is another emergency. Allowing a dog to drink large amounts of water after exertion or exercise can cause the stomach to expand. Especially if the dog has the habit of biting and gulping their water. The abdomen will distend int he same the fashion fashion as bloat and can even cause the torsion. If exercising your dogs withhold water for 10 - 15 minutes and then give only small amounts at a time. If it is a really hot day, give a small amount of water and then remove the bowl. Be careful if the dog goes into a pool or other body of water and starts to gulp down large amounts of water, this can cause the "tanking." The appearance will look exactly like bloat, large distended abdomen and I would worry about torsion. 

I had one dog bloat many years ago with GD/volvulus. It is a horrible thing and I never want to go through it again. I had the surgery done, the spleen had to be removed and the dog lived through the surgery. I had the gastropexy done and the dog died 3 weeks later from kidney failure and other complications. it was a horrible three weeks to watch that dog suffer. If I had it to do over again I would not have done the surgery and allowed the dog to suffer. I asked the vet if there was a chance of the dog surviving and she said "it's one in a million!" I thought "so, your telling me there is a chance! Do the surgery." I'm sure the vet knew one in a million was overly optimistic but several thousand dollars later the surgery was done. Trust me, it isn't about the money, it was about the quality of life and suffering the dog had after the surgery. I learned a lesson and never want one of my dogs to go through that. Bloat is one of many reasons that I feed raw. 

As mentioned by others, it is more management than simply feeding two meals a day or contraptions to slow a fast eating dog down. It is not feeding for 2 hours before or after exercise or stress, not giving water with meals, etc. If you feed kibble then you need to be extra careful. In the scheme of things with my dogs I do not worry about bloat, it is rarely a concern. There are many more dangerous things that could potentially happen. I am acutely aware of bloat, I take all the precautions that I can as a matter of routine and rarely think or spend much time worrying about it. I worry more about injuries, heat stroke, etc with dogs and take common sense measures to avoid that as well. 

One thing to look into is a canine tactical trauma first aid class. They are offered by several companies and I have taken the class at least three times. It is very beneficial for working dog, sport folks and for pet owners.


----------



## Pan_GSD (Oct 2, 2016)

Magwart said:


> For Pan, who is interested in statistics, the best study of incidence rate overall (all breeds) was probably done in the late 1990s by Purdue, but these numbers are 20 years out of date, and weren't about GSDs:
> Bloat (Purdue Study) - The Institute of Canine Biology


thank you for the link Magwart

it's alarming and worrying to me that so many people here have experienced bloat first hand.... not reassuring at all..

as a first time dog owner, i worry about bloat and dysplasia the most

i first learned about bloat from the movie "Marley and Me"

i thought taking the precautions that i've heard about was "enough", basically the things Slamdunc mentioned in his first post

spreading out meals, withholding water and food before/after exercise, etc (except i feed kibble, not raw)

disappointed to hear that it will hardly make a difference


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Pan_GSD said:


> thank you for the link Magwart
> 
> it's alarming and worrying to me that so many people here have experienced bloat first hand.... not reassuring at all..
> 
> ...


Ohhh, it makes a very big difference. 

It is essential, IMHO to do those things. Keep in mind that there is probably a genetic component to bloat as well. Two meals a day is best for dogs for a few reasons and not just bloat. Doing the things that you mentioned is simply good animal husbandry and being a smart caring owner. Don't think for one second that doing the things that I and others mentioned will not lower your dog's risk for bloat, it absolutely will. If you do those things there is not a huge concern for bloat. Like I said before, I really don't worry about bloat, I am smart about and keep a watchful eye on my dogs.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Slamdunc said:


> Ohhh, it makes a very big difference.
> 
> It is essential, IMHO to do those things. Keep in mind that there is probably a genetic component to bloat as well. Two meals a day is best for dogs for a few reasons and not just bloat. Doing the things that you mentioned is simply good animal husbandry and being a smart caring owner. Don't think for one second that doing the things that I and others mentioned will not lower your dog's risk for bloat, it absolutely will. If you do those things there is not a huge concern for bloat. Like I said before, I really don't worry about bloat, I am smart about and keep a watchful eye on my dogs.


I feed mine once a day. I actually follow the same feeding schedule as a well known, well respected vet that is a nutritionist in the area. I did not know I was following the same schedule until someone that sees this vet regularly told me. My thought process was originally due to the fact that they eat right before bed so there is no exercise for at least 8 hrs, very little water intake, a very calm digestion period. Once a day actually gives them time to digest all food and causes less GI issues.

"If your dog is constantly digesting food, the immune system does not have the time or resources to stay in peak form. Regular fasting can help the immune system detoxify years of toxic build-up and restore normal homeostatic balance."


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

The research on genetics is linked a few posts back, for those interested. It just got buried. It's the only research that I know of that's panned out, but only in Great Danes (so far).

Pan, google the video of the Akita bloating--it's easy to find. It takes you through exactly what to look for -- it's a "must view" video for dog owners and takes some of the mystery out of the symptoms.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

llombardo said:


> I feed mine once a day. I actually follow the same feeding schedule as a well known, well respected vet that is a nutritionist in the area. I did not know I was following the same schedule until someone that sees this vet regularly told me. My thought process was originally due to the fact that they eat right before bed so there is no exercise for at least 8 hrs, very little water intake, a very calm digestion period. Once a day actually gives them time to digest all food and causes less GI issues.
> 
> "If your dog is constantly digesting food, the immune system does not have the time or resources to stay in peak form. Regular fasting can help the immune system detoxify years of toxic build-up and restore normal homeostatic balance."


Well, I respectfully disagree with your vet. I have been to seminars with MWD's Vets, Tier one team dogs that do a lot of research. They have done studies on working dogs and getting the best performance out of them. Very few vets have the ability to not only work with these types of dogs but to do research on them. These vets were affiliated with a large University as well. Their findings were that dogs performed best on two feedings a day. In direct contradiction to what your vet has said, they have opposite results for bloat and performance. 

Studying dry fed dogs the results were that dogs performed better, worked better, had better stamina and focus when fed twice a day. This was especially evident with dogs fed kibble because of the carbs and sugars in the dry food. This would cause the blood sugar levels to spike on just one meal a day. The higher volume of food in the stomach on one meal a day also gave a higher incidence of bloat. The higher volume of food also caused larger stools and working dogs did not perform as well with the higher amounts of food in their digestive track. The spike in blood sugar levels was not as big of an issue with raw fed dogs. The week I was away at this seminar I fed Boomer on a regular schedule, twice a day. This is something that I normally have trouble with do to my shift work and changing schedule. I noticed a real difference in Boomer's work and focus that week. He has always been a high drive dog, he was even more focused and driven on two meals a day. Less stool in the system makes a difference as well. 

Think of it like this, how would a child do going to school with out breakfast or lunch? A child only fed at dinner would have trouble concentrating in school, paying attention and behaving. That is what their research showed with the test group of dogs. 

Feeding in the evening when the dog is quiet and relaxed is a good idea. Feeding twice a day would be better.  

I have no idea what you do with your dogs or how hard you work them. For performance, working ability and safety I have found that twice a day is the best feeding plan. My personal experience concurs with the MWD's vets and their university research. If what you are doing works for you that's great. I had a female GSD bloat shortly after eating a large bowl of Nutro Max back in '94. It was directly related to feeding one meal a day and allowing water with the food. I am 100% sure the dog bloated on that feeding, I watched it happen and couldn't save her, even though I tried. 

Feeding a dry kibble diet once a day will absolutely increase a dog's chances of bloating. Maybe, it's only a small increase or risk but not one that I would ever take again. I understand that raw feeding is not for everyone and is certainly more work and lacks the convenience of scooping kibble out of a bag. I'm sure your vet is against raw feeding as well. My experience over the last 11 years of feeding raw compared to my previous 20+ years of feeding Kibble to GSD's has proven to me that raw is far superior. Healthier dogs, better longevity, no issues with allergies and no issues with bloat. 

I'm not trying to switch people from Kibble to raw, it's not for everyone and it requires a certain commitment. But, I would advise anyone feeding kibble to feed twice a day and with hold water at feeding times. If your plan works for you that is great and feeding when the dog is quiet and relaxed is a big component of good husbandry. Whether feeding raw or kibble. 

I most certainly respect your opinion, but I feel pretty strongly about this after my experience with dry food and bloat.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Slamdunc said:


> Well, I respectfully disagree with your vet. I have been to seminars with MWD's Vets, Tier one team dogs that do a lot of research. They have done studies on working dogs and getting the best performance out of them. Very few vets have the ability to not only work with these types of dogs but to do research on them. These vets were affiliated with a large University as well. Their findings were that dogs performed best on two feedings a day. In direct contradiction to what your vet has said, they have opposite results for bloat and performance.
> 
> Studying dry fed dogs the results were that dogs performed better, worked better, had better stamina and focus when fed twice a day. This was especially evident with dogs fed kibble because of the carbs and sugars in the dry food. This would cause the blood sugar levels to spike on just one meal a day. The higher volume of food in the stomach on one meal a day also gave a higher incidence of bloat. The higher volume of food also caused larger stools and working dogs did not perform as well with the higher amounts of food in their digestive track. The spike in blood sugar levels was not as big of an issue with raw fed dogs. The week I was away at this seminar I fed Boomer on a regular schedule, twice a day. This is something that I normally have trouble with do to my shift work and changing schedule. I noticed a real difference in Boomer's work and focus that week. He has always been a high drive dog, he was even more focused and driven on two meals a day. Less stool in the system makes a difference as well.
> 
> ...


I feed raw and the particular vet I mentioned also feeds raw(all the vets I see are either raw feeders or ok with me feeding raw even if they don't normally support it). She is well respected across the country. I do not normally agree with everything that vets have to say, but in this case I do. She is not the only one that recommends it either, but again it's a personal choice. I usually switch to twice a day in winter because they are less active, but I haven't yet. It works well. They eat their food really slow when fed and they aren't looking for food during the day. They are actually really content.

My dogs digest on the slower side. They are way longer then 6-8 hours that some say for raw. I just prefer not to add food on top of food. 

Think about it this way....if they haven't digested the food from the night before, their bellies are still full, so what is the actual point of feeding them more? I know that when my belly is full I want nothing to do with eating more, it's a very uncomfortable feeling.

So while I understand and respect your opinion or anyone that feeds twice a day, once a day works well for us. The dogs are healthy, have no issues training/concentrating and no GI upsets.

I will say that if I fed kibble I would feed twice a day and I would not add water to the food or with the food.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

llombardo said:


> I feed raw and the particular vet I mentioned also feeds raw(all the vets I see are either raw feeders or ok with me feeding raw even if they don't normally support it). She is well respected across the country. I do not normally agree with everything that vets have to say, but in this case I do. She is not the only one that recommends it either, but again it's a personal choice. I usually switch to twice a day in winter because they are less active, but I haven't yet. It works well. They eat their food really slow when fed and they aren't looking for food during the day. They are actually really content.
> 
> My dogs digest on the slower side. They are way longer then 6-8 hours that some say for raw. I just prefer not to add food on top of food.
> 
> ...


Ahhh, I didn't realize that you fed raw, that's awesome. Good for you and even better for your dogs. Fantastic that you have a vet that understands the benefits of raw feeding. That is a great thing to have. 

As I mentioned earlier; it is more important for people feeding dry food to feed twice a day. Since raw feeding is based more around protein and fat consumption, which is what dogs need for an energy source, the blood sugar levels stay more constant. Feeding kibble with all of the carbs and grain cause the blood sugar levels to spike during and drop during the day. Dogs really have no use for grain or carbs, it is basically a filler and a cheap one at that. 

I also go many days or weeks where my dogs only get fed once a day. Francesca gets a little over 2 lbs, Boomer and Boru about 2/12 - 3lbs a day. When I work evenings I get home around 3AM, feed at 4AM and get up for court at 8AM. Feeding twice a day on those weeks is a little rough. Even giving Boru and Boomer about 3lbs of raw food, I do not worry about bloat. 

I'm traveling this week with Boru and he is being fed 2X a day. 1 1/2 lbs at each meal. I can say that the volume of stool is extremely small. Boru poops less than a Bichon, especially on 2 feedings. Digestion is not an issue and I think my dogs do better with 2 feedings. Boomer at almost 11 years old definitely does better on 2 feedings a day and I may got to 3 a day for him to help with his digestion. 

Overall, I totally agree with you. One feeding a day is fine for raw fed dogs, there is a low risk of bloat. In my experience two feedings a day is better for a working dog. There is very little risk of bloat and working dogs every day I can appreciate the lower volume of stool and even energy levels. I am certainly not against feeding once a day for raw fed dogs as I often need to do that myself. I have just seen some significant advantages of feeding twice a day, even with a raw diet.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

In my research I found that some kibble takes up to 24 hours to digest. That could be a problem in itself for numerous reasons. The stomach never empties and bacteria can build up-causing GI issues. In a 24 hour period, a dog eating kibble can and probably eats 4-6 times and they didn't even digest the 1st meal. Part of the bloat problem? Maybe, maybe not. They have a carrot test that people can do to see how long individual dogs take to digest food. The rate of digestion between raw and kibble is different and that is why it's not suggested to feed both of at least at the same time.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

That's very interesting the last thing I read on the digestion rates of dry food vs raw food was that raw digested slower. I had always thought that kibble digested slower than raw, this study showed raw was slower. Go figure!


----------

